

Super Bowl Advertisement Spreadsheet Log - brentcappello
http://www.kantarmediana.com/resources/superbowl2010.htm
Super Bowl XLIV 2010 Creative Log and Pod Positions
Includes brand, type, advertisement, video, airtime and position.
======
ashishbharthi
I wish the Spreadsheet would have included some pricing information like how
much company spent on development of the ad and how much they spent on air
time.

PS My favorite was the Doritos with Kid and dating Mom.

